# Florianópolis-Brazil...



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Florianópolis the capital of Santa Catarina state
Population:408 161
Location
*









*Pictures of the city and your beaches*


































































































































































































































Sorry about credits when i did it in the australian forum i thought it wasn't necessary.:bash:

Anyway I hope you enjoy :banana:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Pah Brazilteen, cara, acabei de fazer um tópico no forum australiano também....hahaha

Have no photo can describe Floripa.... this city is lil paradise in this world. I love Florianópolis.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! It looks like heaven! The beaches and the harbour look absolutely amazing! The houses in the photos also seem very nice!  :cheers2:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Jurerê Beach is one of the places where Brazilian rich people spend money during the summer hehe.....The people there are beatiful as Tel aviv....


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

And a video about Jurerê and your parties in this last summer.






This video is from Geoce's thread in Australian forum.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

brazilteen said:


> Jurerê Beach is one of the places where Brazilian rich people spend money during the summer hehe.....The people there are beatiful as Tel aviv....


How much do you think one of these houses or apartments costs? I can start to dream. :|


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

brazilteen said:


> And a video about Jurerê and your parties in this last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG..... :eek2: :bow: :applause::eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause::eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause: :eek2: :bow: :applause:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Isn't it WONDERFUL? HAHAHA and SEXY


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

R$ 1,500,000.00(U$ 882,872.278)










R$ 2,700,000(U$ 1,589,170.1)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing photos from Florianapolis, brazilteen


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Jurere is a good place, but the most expensive neighborhoods are Lagoa da Conceição and Beira Mar Norte Avenue.

Brazilteen, quando virar a página ou nesta mesmo, se vc aceitar, eu posso postar as fotos que postei lá no outro forum... blza?


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

brazilteen said:


> R$ 1,500,000.00(U$ 882,872.278)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK thank you! Looks like I'd better start saving today. :2cents:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Geoce vou postar mais algumas dai vc pode postar,pode postar agora tbm tanto faz....

Thank you for the comments.....Yeah it is better you save money Tel aviv guy ahhaha


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

- edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

By: serafimdavid









By: jakza









By: jakza









By: jakza









By: jakza









By: jakza









By: *Blue Boy*


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Awesome! Been there, done that! I love Florianopolis!

Beautiful thread, congrats!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Enzo...comments and picstures if you have please


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

By: Evany Bastos









By: Evany Bastos









By: Evany Bastos









By: Evany Bastos









By: Evany Bastos









By: Evany Bastos









By: Evany Bastos









By: Evany Bastos









By: A. Joukuwiski









By: Rodrigo_Soldon


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Brazilteen, o tópico tá mto massa...
Mas tá faltando uns 90% de Floripa ae...
Vou esperar virar a página e mando a minha contribuiçao.
A propósito, boa ideia dessa tópico. Valeu mesmo. Trabalho incrível.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^Desculpa eusó to postando jurerê é que eu não sou dai não faço a menor ideia de floripa além de jurerê,avenida beira mar e costão do santinho hahaha Desculpa mas pode contribuir/Thanks for the comments


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Floripa its amazing, nice weather (cold in winter, and hot in summer), high IDH, nice structure and it's the new sillicon valley of south hemisphere, a lot of software houses are open in Floripa.

But can you show to us the "sandboarding" in Floripa? I like this sport .

And Please, post this on latinscrapers area.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Geoce you can post ur pics please!


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

Post more please!!!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

amazing pictures guys!! keep doing it.. :cheers:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianodallarosa/5163971951/sizes/z/in/[email protected]/


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

A mall in Florianopolis............




portoimagem said:


> *FLORIPA SHOPPING*
> 
> 
> Aberto ao público em 9 de novembro de 2006, o Floripa Shopping possui localização privilegiada, arquitetura moderna e o melhor mix de lojas da região. Às margens da SC 401 – rodovia que liga o Centro ao Norte da Ilha de Santa Catarina¬, o empreendimento está na rota de desenvolvimento da cidade, no caminho que leva aos bairros de maior poder aquisitivo, como Jurerê Internacional, Praia Brava e Costão do Santinho. A poucos metros do Floripa Shopping estão o Centro Administrativo do Governo do Estado, condomínios de escritórios e os principais shoppings de decoração de Florianópolis.
> ...


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Nice mall ^^

Here a video of a night club in Floripa*


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ amazing



Maria Theresa said:


> Jurerê Internacional é um bairro - e não um condomínio- totalmente aberto, sem grades e muros, na cidade litorânea de Florianópolis, capital do estado-membro de Santa Catarina. É um bairro predominantemente residencial, mas há também um setor de serviços. A fiação é aterrada em grande parte das ruas, antes que questionem qualquer coisa. O bairro é muito badalado no verão, pois muitas das casas pertencem a pessoas de outras cidades do Brasil que as utilizam como casa de veraneio. As fotos foram tiradas pela forista brasileira Thina, não são minhas. Foram tiradas nesta semana, durante o inverno brasileiro, época em que o bairro fica vazio.
> 
> Espero que gostem!
> 
> ...


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love Floripa! Keep up the pix!  :banana:

BTW- that mall looks very nice! And I am jealous of the fact that you guys have C&A while we don't.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^Currently, C&A is located at more than 80 Brazilian cities with more than 180 stores.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh I'm not proud about C&A at all ahhaahhahaah but if my israeli friend wants that Ok HAHHAHA


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I want to have a house in Jurerê HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Brazilteen, to querendo postar algumas fotos aki, mas tenho medo de ficar uma página mto pesada... vou ver se fica próximo da próxima página, dae eu volto a postar.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*FLORIANÓPOLIS, BRASIL*



































































































​


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^:cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the pics :cheers:


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful Florianopolis


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Wonderful city!


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

I think there may be a bit of overdose of Brazilian topics in this section of the forum. But Floripa is amazing anyway.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah it was in the second page lol


----------

